# W LAN Problem =(



## TTek (6. Juni 2003)

Hi

Also Folgendes Problem ich will den Aldi-Lapton per W-Lan mit meinem
Pc verbinden.Hier die Daten.

PC:
U.S. Robotics 11Mbps Wireless USB

Laptop:
11 Mbit/s IEEE 802.11b Karte von WiFi

ich habe es so gemacht wie es in der WIN XP PROF Hilfe drinne steht
es klappt aber nicht -____-


----------



## Sinac (7. Juni 2003)

Kenn mich zwar mit WLANs nicht sehr gurt aus, aber mit so 
wenig Infos wird dir wohl kaum einer helfen


----------



## TTek (7. Juni 2003)

Das Problem ist das wenn ich ein Netzaufbaue sich die gegenseitig nicht finden


----------



## CTG (7. Juni 2003)

Überprüfe ob nicht irgendwie denn Karten feste IPs vergeben worden sind solte schon auf automatischer erkennung funktionieren dann zu denn einstelungen der Wireless Software
Wireless Mode: Ad-Hoc
Dann solte es Funktionieren.


***Viel Spass Online***


----------



## TTek (7. Juni 2003)

Hab ich schon probiert....
hab eigentlich schon jede mögliche einstellung getestet aber es geht nicht =(((


----------



## Lord-Lance (7. Juni 2003)

Könntest du mal das IPconfig /all von beiden Computern posten?


----------



## Blackmoor (7. Juni 2003)

Kann es sein dass die Robotics Karte ähnlich wie die Siemens Karte nur Karten der selben Marke findet?

Blackmoor


----------



## TTek (10. Juni 2003)

ja werd ich nachher (ich edite den post dann hier)


----------



## TTek (13. Juni 2003)

Es liegt nicht am W-Lan hab ich jetzt gemerkt weil ich selbst mit der Normalen Netzwerkkarte kein Kontakt zum Laptop bekomme
alle protokolle sind installiert.
Die rechner haben folgende ips:
 Laptop: 192.168.0.152
 PC: 192.168.0.153

Es liegt nicht am Netzwerkkabel da ich zum anderen Rechner kontakt bekomme. Auch sendet der Laptop und weiß ob das Netzwerkkabel mit nem anderen Rechner verbunden ist. Jedoch empfängt er aus irgend einem Grund nichts .....


----------



## CTG (15. Juni 2003)

Ja super sache wenn er da was erkent.
Nur so wie es scheint ligt es wirklich an deinem Kabel.
Denn für eine Direkte verbindung zwischen zwei Rechnern mit einer 10/100Mbit Karte muss du ein gecrosstes Kabel verwenden eine art ausgekreuztes Kabel und dann wird er dein anderen PC nicht nur finden sondern auch mit diesem komunizieren können. Spreche jemand in eimen Fachgescheft drauf an da kann dir sicherlich auch jemand Weiter helfen.
Frage nach Cat5 

Gruss Christoph Thomas


----------



## TTek (16. Juni 2003)

Das merkwürdige ist das es vor ca. 2 Monaten mit diesem Kabel geklappt hat


----------



## dfd1 (17. Juni 2003)

Mal die elementaren Fragen: Haben beide Rechner die selbe SubNet-Maske? Standart: 255.255.255.0
TCP/IP Protokoll installiert??
Windows Firewall deaktiviert??
Und: Ist das Kabel ein CrossOver Kabel?? Die sind meist Rot, oder irgendwo rot gekennzeichnet.

Viele Fragen, hoffe du weisst die Antworten ;-)


----------



## TTek (17. Juni 2003)

1. Ja
2. Ja selbst verständlich 
3. Ja
4. Ja (sogar ein sehr Neues (2 Wochen alt))


----------

